

The Recession's Silver Lining - scotth
http://spectrum.ieee.org/at-work/innovation/the-recessions-silver-lining/0

======
timcederman
This was only just submitted and has 4 up-votes and yet has this error
message?

"The IEEE Spectrum Online website is temporarily unavailable while we work to
upgrade our features. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you.
Please check back with us in a day or two to see the new and improved Spectrum
Online website. Thank you."

edit: now working. "A day or two"?!

